# Compiz vs. Radeon 7500M(Ubuntu)



## Olstyle (29. August 2008)

Vor kurzem bin ich mit meinem Notebook(IBM Thinkpad T40) auf Ubuntu umgestiegen.
Nachdem soweit alle Grundfunktionen funktionieren wollte ich mir mal das berühmt berüchtigte Compiz(-fusion) ansehen, nur verträgt sich das gar nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte.

Die Probleme die ich schon gelöst habe sind
1.Fehlende Hardwarebeschleunigung:
Der open-source Ati-Treiber schnurrt mittlerweile wie ein Kätzchen und beschleunigt z.B. "Super Tux Kart" ohne zu mucken.
2.Blacklisting in Compiz:
Lässt sich ja recht einfach deaktivieren...

```
echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes > .config/compiz/compiz-manager
```

Nun kann ich zwar Compiz starten, aber alles was ich sehe ist ein weißer Bildschirm und ich kann gucken wie ich blind wieder zu Metacity zurück wechsel.
Ich hab natürlich schon zig FAQs gelesen und bei allen wird versichert dass die Kombination "ati"-Treiber+Compiz im Endeffekt funktionieren sollte, also gehe ich davon aus das irgend was in meiner xorg-Config(siehe Anhang; einfach in .txt umbenennen, das Forum mag halt nur zip) nicht stimmt. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee was falsch läuft, ich zähl auf euch.


----------



## Bauer87 (29. August 2008)

Es sollte auch ohne zusätzliche Optionen in der xorg.conf laufen. Warum sagst du "schnurrt mittlerweile", gab es da Probleme? Wenn ja, könnten die zeigen, was jetzt das Problem ist.


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2008)

Zuerst hatte ich es mit Xgl versucht, aber ATIs darauf aufbauender Treiber unterstützt erst Grafikkarten ab R200 und damit nicht meine.
Da aber automatisch trotzdem xgl bevorzugt wird hatte ich also rein Prozessorbeschleunigtes Open GL.
Mit dem jetzigen Treiber und den oben angehangenen Einstellungen bekomme ich aiglx-Unterstützung samt direct rendering, allerdings scheint das compiz noch nicht zu reichen.


----------



## Bauer87 (31. August 2008)

Ist denn der fglrx (closed Treiber) noch installiert? Wenn ja, deinstalliere ihn wieder. Zu XGL: Das ist seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr aktuell. Und das ist eine echt lange Zeit in der Linux-Welt.
Aber nochmal: Eigentlich sollte Ubuntu schon beim Start von der CD volle 3D-Beschleunigung und den 3D-Desktop bieten. Compiz ist da auch schon drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2008)

Der closed ist schon lange wieder runter und 3D-Beschleunigung funktioniert ja auch(wieder).
Mein Problem ist "nur" dass Compiz nicht mehr als einen weißen Bildschirm produziert. Was den von Anfang an laufenden 3D-Desktop an geht mag das für neue Grafikkarten stimmen, aber eben nicht für meine. Geb einfach mal 7500M und Compiz bei google ein, dann siehst du was ich meine  .


----------



## Bauer87 (31. August 2008)

OK, hätte ja sein können, dass du den Treiber nicht deinstalliert hast, sondern einfach nur den anderen benutzt. Du kannst ja Treiber nebeneinander installiert haben, wie du Lustig bist. Nur die Kombination closed/freie Treiber ist nicht so toll. Dann funktionieren oft nur die geschlossenen.

Aber ich hab was gefunden, das dir helfen könnte. Es ist nämlich so, dass bei den R100 und R200 offenbar die maximale Größe der Texturen zu klein erkannt wird: Hardware/ATI - Compiz Fusion Wiki


----------



## k-b (31. August 2008)

Mein Mitbewohner hatte das auch (ATI Grafik im Laptop), uns ist ebenfalls noch keine Lösung eingefallen.. 

Bei meiner ATI (3200 onboard) fehlen nur so einige Funktiönchen.. hoffe das sich das jetzt mit der offenlegung der Treibern bessert.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2008)

Ich hab mal noch die Tipps aus dem Link versucht, aber wirklich weiter hat mich das auch nicht gebracht.
Dann bleib ich halt bei Metacity, spart ja eh Strom.


----------

